# WMA Waterfoul Hunt, Please help.



## Khondker (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone Knows Any WMA good for waterfowl hunt.

Anyone knows about Lula Bridge Tract (Gainesville). Would like to know if there is any clear cut or field to set up decoy up there.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 3, 2009)

Scout it hard for a week or so, then come back and post the locations where you found birds. I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 3, 2009)

i prefer exact GPS coordinates


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 3, 2009)

I would defifitely set up in a clear cut for waterfowl on any WMA, especially if it is 2 to 3 years old. They love blackberry bushes.


----------



## clent586 (Oct 3, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> I would defifitely set up in a clear cut for waterfowl on any WMA, especially if it is 2 to 3 years old. They love blackberry bushes.



 By the way, there are NO, NATA, clearcuts or fields at Lula Bridge. And that is the truth! It is not worth wasting your time..........that is the truth as well. BF grant has some great clear-cuts to hunt in though.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 3, 2009)

I love hunting clear cuts. Geese really like to feed on the scratched off bark. From my experience, they love the stumps. Almost like a table for them to eat from.

However, DO NOT manipulate the bark or seeds laying around. This is illegal


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 3, 2009)

Now you tell me! I got fined this year in early season because I put some "C'mere Goose" on some white oak stumps. I had no idea it wasn't legal, and I can't believe the man found it out there. That stuff sure brings em in, though. Ever seen a flock of geese eat a stump? Its impressive.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 3, 2009)

You guys are killing me!


----------



## HuntNTails (Oct 3, 2009)

Dang it man...  Got any C'MERE Duck???


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 3, 2009)

Yall gona run him off before he even gets started good.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 3, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> Yall gona run him off before he even gets started good.


It is what it is..


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Momma always said "If you can't take the heat stay out'a the kitchen" 

I'd have no idea of any good clear cuts (on wma's non the less) to duck or goose hunt over to answer your question.. I'd be real surprised (well not really) if anyone else does either.. Please don't set your decoy's up in a clear cut..


----------



## Khondker (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for their advice.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Oct 4, 2009)

Good sport anyway.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 4, 2009)

Some people dont understand the hard work in being a successful waterfowler. If there's 50 people on here posting up asking where to find birds, there's 500 scoutin the forum lookin for info. You can bet if you give any public spots out, there will be a crowd there. Not to mention, those people lurking on here for info, will probably take 2-3 people with them, and so on, and so on.

THAT'S HOW IT WORKS!!! (I yelled that)


----------

